# Moroccan Insurance



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi, bit of a long shot, I know but I wonder if any regular travellers to Morocco could tell me how much it would cost to insure a 125cc bike at Tangier border?
I always travel with mine in the garage, and the last time, I bought green card from UK before I went. Unfortunately when we plan to return from this trip the policy expires when we plan to be away, and the company will not be flexible with renewing before we go. :?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi John,

There is some info taken from >Morocco Overland< (recently updated) which might help...

*"• Show your 'green card' motor insurance extention for Morocco (if obtainable) or buy local insurance (assurance frontiere, in French) at some ports or from any participating insurance broker at the first big town (ask/look for 'bureau d'assurance'). 
Last I heard the fixed cost and time periods are 558dh for 10 days or 876dh a month for a car or bike. Motorhomes pay more. At Tangier Med or sometimes at Beni Enzar (Nador) ports, the insurance booths are in the port facility. Beni Enzar the booth is often unoccupied with a phone number to ring"*

If you get no further joy on here, you could also try asking on the HUBB forum...

http://www.horizonsunlimited.com/hubb/morocco/

Pete


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks PJ, can't understand these damn insurance companies, the motorhome was no problem, issued green card for free(expiries in October), but bike bought green card last year for £30 expires in March, so will not issue green card for any period beyond the expiry of current cover.
I offered to renew now but would not be possible apparently.
Looks like I'm going to get ripped off at the border.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for asking the question John

I wonder if theres any haggle room in the 876dh as I remember there being quite a few portacabins at tanger med.

Jon


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Jon, didn't know you were on here!
I searched the site suggested by PJ, and the only reference to the question has, as you say, is on his post.
In your case, have you got time to buy/ obtain green card from your insurance co? I guess not. Haggling may be possible away from the port I guess, but I thought that you had to show insurance documents at border??


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi John

ive tried bennets who insure the scooter but they wont touch non-eec.

Jon


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Update

My UK insurer (Bennets) wouldnt cover outside the EU so I decided to buy it at the port.

I wasnt asked for insurance for the scooter at the port, so as we were running a bit late I thought I would get it in Marrakech.

What a pain!! I did finally get it but after a lot of running around and paid 95 euros for 1 month of civil liabilites only. 

So bit of a cock up really - lesson for next time would be to change insurance companies.

Jon


----------

